# Using your screen exposure unit on pad plates



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi there,

I have a 1000W halogen vacuum exposure unit. Is anyone using something something similar for exposing pad print plates?

One manufacturer told me it would be too powerful, but I don't see why I can't just reduce exposure time?

Anyone using screen exposure units of around 1000W with success?

Thanks


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Up

I don't see why not but would also like to know


----------



## rockzter (May 7, 2010)

looking forward on this thread..i will be purchasing manual pad printer this coming week and i dont have much info ..please help.thanks in advance..


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

We do. Just takes testing to get it right. We have amergrahs 150. 
Long runs usually company you buy from can burn great ones.


----------

